

Ask HN: Why do learning devs have to master the terminal and IT? - krsmith35

Lots of people are learning js, html and css these days, but to make anything useful they have to download a framework and figure out the stack. Why can&#x27;t they just post their html&#x2F;css&#x2F;js files somewhere and have a working app?
======
schmidtc
You certainly can just write your html/CSS/js and upload it to your favorite
static hosting provider. The command line and IT stuff are just tools in the
toolbox. Some tools will help you write more sustainable code by managing your
dependancies, or running your unit tests, etc. I usually don't bother to
invest the time in learn a new tool until it's clear that it will solve a real
problem for me.

~~~
krsmith35
Thanks for the words - certainly helps me feel less overwhelmed by all the
tools and options out there.

I guess what I am picturing (and can't figure out why it doesn't exist yet) is
a cross between github and the real-time editor on sites like codecademy.
Basically I want to edit my html/css/js, see what the output looks like, and
then push to the server with a click so it's a live app. Is there anything out
there I should know about?

~~~
schmidtc
Github pages maybe?

[https://pages.github.com](https://pages.github.com)

~~~
krsmith35
I am testing out paperplane.io right now. Seems promising but I have no idea
if it works...

~~~
schmidtc
Looks interesting, but it would be nice if they had some kind of documentation
on their site. I can't figure out exactly what they do.

